# plymouth college preparatory school, plymouth - june 2012



## madman607 (Jun 16, 2012)

this prep school was opened on the 9th of may 1992 (i think but i am unsure). It was opened by dame janet fookes D.B.E. M.P. i think it closed in 2005, judging by the dates of the posters. i would like to know more adout its history but i cant find any, so if anyone has any information i would love to know. sorry if these are photos are bad quility this was my first time and i went by myself.



































































thanks for reading


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Don't apologise for your photos - there's nothing wrong with those. The important thing is you got out there 



madman607 said:


>



Gotta love poorly spelt graff in a school 

-RR


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 16, 2012)

What a lovely building from the outside, shame it been left to ruin. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 17, 2012)

Well done, what a find!


----------



## madman607 (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks  it was really intresting in there even if it was spooky in there.


----------



## Dark Descent (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice one, wouldn't mind going there myself.


----------



## Dark Descent (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, took me ages but i have just found the location of this after "borrowing" an old map off a mate...


----------



## madman607 (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks and i kinda do it... sometimes


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 21, 2012)

Excellent first report & photos


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 21, 2012)

Like the look of this one...
Ta for sharing...


----------



## madman607 (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you


----------



## 7doug (Jul 30, 2012)

Think I may be able to shed a little light here.

Certainly the older building (greeny white one) is older than 1992. I was a pupil here in 1978 - 80 (I think!) and that's the building which existed then and it wasn't new at that time - if I'm right, those staircases are from that building? 

The swimming pool I think was built the last year I was there - so 1980. 

The red brick building, if it was the one just down the hill from the swimming pool, was the admin offices and I think Headmaster's residence - certainly his office.

Despite the dereliction, it brought back some memories, so thanks for your report and photos. Any other questions, feel free and I'll do my best.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 30, 2012)

I do love a solo explore...... Especially at night 

You done well sir, thank you for sharing......


----------



## jamespclarke (Sep 13, 2012)

7doug said:


> Think I may be able to shed a little light here.
> 
> Certainly the older building (greeny white one) is older than 1992. I was a pupil here in 1978 - 80 (I think!) and that's the building which existed then and it wasn't new at that time - if I'm right, those staircases are from that building?
> 
> ...



I was one of the last pupils to actually attend this school! Before they moved to newer premises near Devonport. "The Red House" was admin, music, English, maths and art plus any other classrooms. The main house held the school hall, changing rooms, English classrooms and modern foreign languages. 

The school moved in September 2005 - so the last pupils attending would have been in July 2005. Well spotted with the posters ;-) The first picture of stairs was the main admin part of the building so pupils were not allowed in through there.

The four "temporary" looking buildings behind the swimming pool were classrooms, a science room and a technology room. 

Other than that, I can't say much more! It sure is wonderful seeing these pictures though - such a shame to see the school in this way. Thank you for bringing back memories!


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 13, 2012)

i went here several weeks ago, we didn't go in all of the buildings... in fact we only went into the temp classrooms and the large red brick building, saw someone asleep in the highest room with drug paraphernalia so decided to leave after that, and we left very fast after hearing footsteps above us on the way. oh well a revisit is definitely required....


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> Thanks for sharing. Don't apologise for your photos - there's nothing wrong with those. The important thing is you got out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! but maybe Mr Shaw did make it, 
I enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Sep 16, 2012)

I totally forgot about this school - that's teh weekend's entertainment planned then! Thanks for sharing!


----------

